# Shocks and Struts



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Anyone replaced their shocks and or struts? I only ask bc some say every 50K and I am approaching 80K Only thing, my car handles OK so I don't see a need yet. I ask bc my son's car 2005 Chevy Classic is getting new ones tomorrow and he has 87K and his car handles quite different than mine. I am sure mainly in part to the tires/ build etc. Wondering if I should think of them for my 2012 yet?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I can tell mine are going & will be needed soon. Too many potholes. 53K and doesn't rebound or absorb like it used to.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Something I'm sure I'll eventually come across as well, but I'll be looking for an upgrade - want something that doesn't change the ride height (CTD is already "lower"), but adds a bit more performance.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Somewhere between 50-70K my cruze started to drive more like a Buick than the cruze I first bought. The added suspension movement did not bother me at all and just continued to drive it, by 95K it definitely had an extra bounce to its step so to speak. This was part of the reason I traded, with piling up future maintenance costs It was cheaper to just get a newer car.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

****, my 11 with just under 46k miles needs them, very bad streets here and I do all city driving.. I've been looking for high oerformance, but nothing in my process range that I feel confident in performance as well

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but it's the 1st one I saw when I looked up shocks lol

Car is at 100k, got it at 15k so I know its never had the shocks/struts replaced 

The dealership inspections have never brought it to my attention or when I get my tires rotated, no uneven wear

Car handles fine, no bounce or anything noticeable 

Is this possible? Or am I just used to it and should still get them replaced or checked out


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We're over 100k now and the shocks/struts are all still fine...and ****, we live in Michigan.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I replaced my trucks shocks at 180k...what a difference... I really believe it's how hard you drive coupled with the luck of the draw. Some struts fail just because they weren't built right. They are a wear item, I would probably suggest replacement around 75-100k. As they slowly wear, you slowly get useeed to it. Put in some new and you be like whoa...


----------

